# Auction Haul, List Update and Something Interesting!



## parvi_17 (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay, first thing's first. Here's my updated collection, with the plants I got from today's silent auction at my society meeting (bolded).

Paphs:

P. (Dragon Flag x Patsey Boersma)
P. (In-Charm Greenery x spicerianum)
P. (S Gratrix x bellatulum) x micranthum
P. (Z4135 x charlesworthii)
P. Al Hill
P. armeniacum
P. bellatulum
*P. callosum*
P. charlesworthii
P. delenatii (x2)
P. malipoense x jackii
P. Envy Green
P. Fanaticum
P. Gloria Naugle
P. hangianum
P. helenae
P. Ho Chi Minh
P. In-Charm Handel
P. insigne
P. Joyce Hasegawa
P. Lady Isabel
P. Lynleigh Koopowitz
P. Magic Lantern (x2)
P. malipoense (x4)
P. micranthum (*x6 - added 1*)
P. micranthum var. eburneum
P. Norito Hasegawa
P. Pinocchio
P. Primcolor
P. Satin Smoke
P. spicerianum (x4)
P. thaianum
P. tranlienianum
P. villosum
P. Winston Churchill 'Indomitable' FCC/AOS
P. Winston Churchill 'Indomitable' FCC/AOS x gratrxianum
P. Wossner Armenijack
P. Wossner Butterfly
*P. unknown Vietnamese album species/hybrid*

Phrags:

P. (Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4N x Rosy Charm 4N)
*P. (Patti McHale x besseae 'Neon Fire' AM/AOS) (x3)*
P. Carol Kanzer
*P. Conchiferum*
P. Grande
P. Hanne Popow
*P. Longueville*
P. Memoria Dick Clements
P. Memoria Dick Clements flavum
*P. Olaf Gruss*
*P. Rosy Gem (x2)*
P. schlimii
P. Sedenii 'Blush'

Mexipedium xerophyticum

Cyps:

C. californicum
C. Emil
C. Gisela (x2)
C. parviflorum (x2)
C. passerinum 
C. pubescens (x11)
C. reginae (x2)
C. reginae f. albolabium
C. Sebastian
C. Ulla Silkens

Others:

Amerorchis rotundifolia (can't count how many)
*Angraecum sesquipedale*
Bletilla albostriata
Coelogyne tomentosa
Den. (Thai Jeng x compactum)
Doritis pulcherrima
Neofinetia falcata
Neo. falcata (yellow form)
*Phaius tankervilleae*
Phal. Baldan's Kaleidscope
Phal. schilleriana
Potinara 24 Cart 'Lea' AM/AOS


I did quite well at this auction. I got a lot of interesting plants - the Patti McHale x besseae cross was a compot of 11 plants that I got for only $35. A member of my society gave me $20 for 5 of them, and then I sold 3 more to another member for $15. I ended up with 3 free seedlings (one of which was the largest of the group)! Even more interesting is a Paph which apparantly is an album species or hybrid of Vietnamese origin. The donor thought it might be a hangianum album x jackii album based on the first blooming. I really don't know what it might be but can't wait to find out! Here are a couple photos of the foliage:









Any ideas? I know it is very hard using only foliage. To me the leaves don't look like they have hangianum album in them, but jackii album is a possibility.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Kyle (Nov 16, 2008)

I think your phrag tag is smudged, should read Patti McHale.


----------



## Hien (Nov 16, 2008)

parvi_17 said:


> Okay, first thing's first. Here's my updated collection, with the plants I got from today's silent auction at my society meeting (bolded).
> 
> Paphs:
> 
> ...



Maybe only one of the parents is album, because the base of the plant has red spotting?
I am not sure what the leaves of hangianum x jackii will look like. Somehow, I think the veins in the photo look more malipoense than jackii (I may be wrong in this guess, since the other parent may change the veins' pattern) Hope experts on the plants & their hybrids can give you better input.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 16, 2008)

Based on the foliage, I'd say there is no hangianum. The tesselation is too distinct...had there been hangianum, the leaves would look more like Mem. Larry Heuer. Perhaps its vietnamense x jackii/malipoense? Take care, Eric


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 17, 2008)

Kyle said:


> I think your phrag tag is smudged, should read Patti McHale.



Thank you!


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hien said:


> Maybe only one of the parents is album, because the base of the plant has red spotting?
> I am not sure what the leaves of hangianum x jackii will look like. Somehow, I think the veins in the photo look more malipoense than jackii (I may be wrong in this guess, since the other parent may change the veins' pattern) Hope experts on the plants & their hybrids can give you better input.



I thought the same thing about the base of the plant... I guess time will tell.


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 17, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Based on the foliage, I'd say there is no hangianum. The tesselation is too distinct...had there been hangianum, the leaves would look more like Mem. Larry Heuer. Perhaps its vietnamense x jackii/malipoense? Take care, Eric



That's exactly what I thought.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2008)

Happy growing!!!! Great aquisitions in great prices!!!! I would love to be in a society here in Greece... If there was any... Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## P-chan (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice haul!! :drool: Free seedlings! Now that worked out really fine, didn't it? :wink:


----------



## Heather (Nov 17, 2008)

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY as well! NICE Hauling!!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2008)

nice list, happy birthday and interesting cypripediums you have... it looks like there is at least one benefit to living in the cold, dark north where you can grow cyps that won't even grow in upstate ny because believe it or not we have hot spells in the summer warm enough to kill those plants eventually


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2008)

Happy B-day! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## swamprad (Nov 17, 2008)

Very nice collection! Orchid society auctions are a GREAT source for plants.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2008)

Ops...!!! Happy Birthday...


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone for all the great comments and birthday wishes!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats on those acquisitions! And a very happy birthday - you're practically legal now, right?


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Congrats on those acquisitions! And a very happy birthday - you're practically legal now, right?



Thank you! Yes! I am finally able to vote, drink and gamble! :evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2008)

parvi_17 said:


> I am finally able to vote, drink and gamble! :evil:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 18, 2008)

Happy birthday, Joe!  BTW, why do you need 6 micranthums for..? oke: Send one to me...


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 18, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> Happy birthday, Joe!  BTW, why do you need 6 micranthums for..? oke: Send one to me...



Thank you! I have 6 micranthums because I LOVE micranthum, and will probably be doing some breeding. I doubt that is the last micranthum I will buy...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Joe. What's the legal age in Canada? In the US, we can't make up our minds. 18 for voting and 21 for drinking. I dunno about gambling.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 18, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Happy Birthday, Joe. What's the legal age in Canada? In the US, we can't make up our minds. 18 for voting and 21 for drinking. I dunno about gambling.




It's different in every province. In Alberta, it's 18 for drinking, voting, don't know about the gambling thing, but it's probably 18 too.


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 18, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Happy Birthday, Joe. What's the legal age in Canada? In the US, we can't make up our minds. 18 for voting and 21 for drinking. I dunno about gambling.



Thanks! As Joanne said, the age for drinking and voting (in Alberta) is 18. It is also 18 for gambling.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 19, 2008)

happy birthday from Luxembourg Joe!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

Happy B-day joe!

Congrats on your winnings. I didn't know there was a phrag compot lol.

I came home with Psychopsis papilio var. aurea. I wanted one for a while


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 19, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Joe!!!!*:clap::clap::clap:


Ramon


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 19, 2008)

smartie2000 said:


> Happy B-day joe!
> 
> Congrats on your winnings. I didn't know there was a phrag compot lol.
> 
> I came home with Psychopsis papilio var. aurea. I wanted one for a while



Thank you! There was so much stuff at that auction; it was really easy to miss things. The compot was also on the first table called and I just beat Chuck Taylor to it! If I had more room I would grow Psychopsis, but alas, all my space must be devoted to slippers!


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 19, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> happy birthday from Luxembourg Joe!!! Jean





rdlsreno said:


> *Happy Birthday Joe!!!!*:clap::clap::clap:
> 
> 
> Ramon



Thanks guys!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2008)

Happy B-day, lots of good stuff we look forward to seeing bloom fotos of!


----------

